# Plandemic -- by Nasty Bucket



## buriedoutback (Feb 12, 2022)

For the uninitiated, I joined this band on bass.

I also recorded, mixed and mastered our 2 albums.
I also shot and edited all our videos.

I have moved over to guitar, so I played guitar in this video.

Our latest video (Plandemic) :


----------



## jaxadam (Feb 12, 2022)




----------



## TedEH (Feb 12, 2022)

I want to like the song, but unless there's some layer of irony I'm missing here, I can't get behind this.


----------



## bracky (Feb 12, 2022)

I like where you’re coming from! Definitely on point.


----------



## CanserDYI (Feb 13, 2022)

Sorry can't support this.


----------



## watson503 (Feb 13, 2022)

Love it!


----------



## buriedoutback (Feb 13, 2022)

TedEH said:


> I want to like the song, but unless there's some layer of irony I'm missing here, I can't get behind this.


We're not against people getting the vaccination, and we don't judge those that do, or don't. 
We dont agree with the way the government has 'handled' ... everything.


----------



## TedEH (Feb 13, 2022)

In the context of my home being invaded by a bunch of conspiracy theory driven nutjobs right now, that gets a big ol' thumbs down from me, to put it as nicely as I can. It's very tempting not to put it nicely.

You can be unhappy with how the government has handled things (I think many/most are, to some extent) without supporting or egging on the nutjobbery of the truckers, or not-so-subtly propping up the idea that the whole thing is a hoax.


----------



## buriedoutback (Feb 13, 2022)

TedEH said:


> In the context of my home being invaded by a bunch of conspiracy theory driven nutjobs right now, that gets a big ol' thumbs down from me, to put it as nicely as I can. It's very tempting not to put it nicely.
> 
> You can be unhappy with how the government has handled things (I think many/most are, to some extent) without supporting or egging on the nutjobbery of the truckers, or not-so-subtly propping up the idea that the whole thing is a hoax.


I have a friend that lives in Ottawa, in the market, and has sent pics and vids of how the protest has turned into a block party. I can appreciate how that really sucks. 

Because I've long-respected your posts, I'll say that we don't believe its all a hoax and we're not conspiracy-theory-nut jobs. I can see how the video maybe makes it look that way, it is supposed to be a controversial video.

To be brief and not turn this into a covid-thread, I'll also say that destroying small business, threatening and name-calling people who decide not to get the vaccine, side-stepping due-process to make hundreds of 1000s of lawful gun owners into criminals, ignoring first nation suffering, ignoring gang violence, ignoring mental health, ignoring the opiate crisis, plunging the country into insane debt, and scandal after scandal, by a guy who admires the Chinese dictatorship, is a big thumbs down from us.


----------



## TedEH (Feb 13, 2022)

You literally called the song Plandemic and have tons of imagery in their that bolsters the right-wing bullshittery going on without touching on any of those issues you mentioned. You wanted controversy? Well you got it. It's tonedeaf and shitty to the people living through this right now.


----------



## TedEH (Feb 13, 2022)

buriedoutback said:


> I'll say that we don't believe its all a hoax and we're not conspiracy-theory-nut jobs


Then why are you giving them ammo and putting out a video that's clearly meant to be read that way?


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Feb 13, 2022)

TedEH said:


> Then why are you giving them ammo and putting out a video that's clearly meant to be read that way?


Arguing on the Internet sure is fun, eh?


----------



## TedEH (Feb 13, 2022)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Arguing on the Internet sure is fun, eh?


Feels like time better spent than letting shitheads have their way with the city uncontested. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯

I'm just so fed up with this shit. _NOBODY_ is enjoying the pandemic. I'm at my limit with people throwing tantrums over it. Putting out anti-mask / anti-vax theme songs is actively making the world worse.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Feb 13, 2022)

TedEH said:


> Feels like time better spent than letting shitheads have their way with the city uncontested. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
> 
> I'm just so fed up with this shit. _NOBODY_ is enjoying the pandemic. I'm at my limit with people throwing tantrums over it. Putting out anti-mask / anti-vax theme songs is actively making the world worse.


You’re wasting your time arguing on the internet, as are people on the opposite side. No one will change their mind.


----------



## LostTheTone (Feb 13, 2022)

TedEH said:


> Putting out anti-mask / anti-vax theme songs is actively making the world worse.



I'm sure that many people thought writing anti-vietnam anthems was making things worse too. 

Oh how times change.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Feb 13, 2022)

LostTheTone said:


> I'm sure that many people thought writing anti-vietnam anthems was making things worse too.
> 
> Oh how times change.


I think it’s hilarious that some of those record companies making money on anti war songs were owned by defense companies. You know, the same defense companies profiteering from bombs (paid for by anti war songs) to further the war.

You gotta love it.


----------



## jaxadam (Feb 13, 2022)

I don't know man... that tempo change at 1:05 made my day better!


----------



## LostTheTone (Feb 13, 2022)

jaxadam said:


> I don't know man... that tempo change at 1:05 made my day better!



Agreed. 

That snap into sounding like a crossover thrash band gives me all kinds of happy feels


----------



## jaxadam (Feb 13, 2022)

LostTheTone said:


> Agreed.
> 
> That snap into sounding like a crossover thrash band gives me all kinds of happy feels



No doubt... I started listening and I was like "God, they should have just gotten me to do the leads..." and then BAM! 1:05.


----------



## LostTheTone (Feb 13, 2022)

jaxadam said:


> No doubt... I started listening and I was like "God, they should have just gotten me to do the leads..." and then BAM! 1:05.



"Don't worry bro... Let it kick in"


----------

